# Boeing X-37



## Foxbat (Nov 5, 2019)

I'd never heard of this robotic orbital test vehicle but it's apparently just spent 780 days in orbit.  Here's some links for anybody interested.








						Boeing X-37 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Secretive X-37B Orbital Test Vehicle lands after 780 days in orbit
					

The US Air Force's X-37B Orbital Test Vehicle landed at NASA's Kennedy Space Center after 780 days in orbit.




					ukdefencejournal.org.uk
				




Apparently, one of its recent experiments was measuring the performance of an oscillating heat pipe...which, I gather, is a form of passive heat transfer.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 5, 2019)

I wonder if there is someone in China and/or Russia, whose job it has been for the last two years, just to track the thing...
Comes in... Switches on Radar... *Blip!* Still there... Switches off Radar... Goes home... 

It is odd that its development model was the X40 and the production model was the X37...


----------

